# change bed into a seating area?



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello all -

I came across a Rimor that is perfect for us except that it comes with a bed in the back corner. We'd prefer a little table with a couple of seats around it.

The Dethleffs I've seen would have here a little table convertible into a bed.

Anyone know if this is possible to change (from bed to seat / table)?

http://sharebucketapp.com/ZGIxZTM2Y2JhNDE0NTll

Thank you!
Matt


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

hi Matt , question is , are ya looking for low profile MH or for an overcab bed Model made by Rimor.

-Rimor Europeo 77 TC was one with rear lounge (convertible into a big bed ( MH with alcove)

info: ----> 
http://www.google.de/imgres?client=...r=5509&page=1&start=0&ndsp=31&ved=0CFcQrQMwAA

or a more modern MH by Rimor :

http://www.google.de/imgres?client=...&w=405&h=252&ei=D27rUvDQD4mPtQbZ6IDIAQ&zoom=1

sorry to say , but I haven`t found a low profile type with rear lounge

my best regards
Jan


----------



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

I wasn't thinking about a whole rear convertible area. That would be pretty awesome, but I think RVs with those tend to be on the 7 meter side. We'd like about 5 and a half to save on some fuel and to attract (a little) less attention as we'll be wild camping.

This is the sort of thing I was hoping to be able to convert the bed in the corner to:

http://sharebucketapp.com/hY2I5MWY1ZGY2NTUzM2I

In this photo it is down. But that mid section of the bed converts into a table and two chairs.

Possible on the Rimor photo that I attached before??

Cheers-
Matt


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi we have the Superbrig with a rear u shaped Lounge and have removed the big slide around table to make it a more comfortable loung we still sometimes make it up as a massive bed.

We improvise with a no longer used cot side to fill the space where the table used to drop down 

I guess it would be a simple job to convert the be to two seats and carry a small table .
A good foam shop or one of the reuphostery motorhome places could change your long cushion for three small ones the you could still use the bed if needed


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

well those convertible 2-seaters in the rear were e.g. build by LMC in the 1990th ( LMC 6400 - 6700 series)

example: http://www.kurt-brun.ch/Fotoalben/06-09/Mein Wohmobil/album/index.html#0

regards
Jan


----------

